# anyone have access to a table saw



## mensa (Nov 25, 2015)

I have a need to cut down some salvage plywood sections for my new tank build.total about 10 cuts
so far my best option is a hour drive to a buddies place.
a reward can be negotiated.
west Toronto or east Mississauga would be perfect but any option would be considered


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*advice*

I have taken stuff to hime depot on there off hours with no problems..
sometimes he tells u he will charge u but i have never been charged ..


----------



## mensa (Nov 25, 2015)

I would absolutely have them cut it if I bought it there.
but in this case I would feel like dick dragging my salvage in there
if I take the drive north I will plied with adult beverage and encouraged to hang around and listen to Hank Williams all night, win-win


----------



## grgrn (Jan 14, 2016)

I have a saw but I'm in Grand Valley I'm home almost all the time. I don't listen to Hank but do have beverages. I will be at Eglinton and 403 a day next week with the saw (between 10 and 4)if that fit your schedule we could work it out........george


----------



## mensa (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanx George
It might come down to that.

Just curious... you drag a table saw around with you?

Regards kevin


----------



## grgrn (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm a contractor by trade, cancer forced me into retirement but I have a small job for a good customer that I figure I can do that requires me to cut 2 shts of plywood easier with a table saw than a skil saw. But for the most part I'm at home holding the couch down.


----------



## mensa (Nov 25, 2015)

thanks for the offer George but my work schedule wont allow me to take advantage of that.
further work on the cut list reveals that I'm going to need one with a rip fence of about 38"
I presume a portable table saw is not going to do that
I may need to buy a sheet and let the 15 yr. old at the home depot do this for me.
have you had experience with that ... do you think that their panel saw will be accurate, square and the orange apron guy competent. I'm sorta building furniture here
please take care and many thanks for the generous offer

regards Kevin


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

mensa said:


> further work on the cut list reveals that I'm going to need one with a rip fence of about 38"
> I presume a portable table saw is not going to do that
> I may need to buy a sheet and let the 15 yr. old at the home depot do this for me.
> have you had experience with that ... do you think that their panel saw will be accurate, square and the orange apron guy competent. I'm sorta building furniture here
> ...


You don't need a saw with 38" capability, but, rather one with 10". The issue at HD won't be the capability of the sawyer, but rather how accurate the saw is or how carefully the blade is set. Regardless, if the saw is set for a certain width, multiple cuts will be the same,even if they aren't the exact measurement you want. Look for the old guy in the department. As well, you can get just as nice of a cut with a hand held circular saw if you use a straight edge for the saw to follow.


----------



## riggles17 (Jan 4, 2011)

Not sure if you're aware of this but you could make those cuts quite easily with a circular saw and a straight edge of some sort clamped to the wood as a guide. Not sure if that helps you but I don't usually trust Home Depot employees to cut wood for me. 9/10 times, they mess up my cuts and it costs me. If you found a table saw to use, congrats, but if not, my option is something to consider.


----------



## rmahabir (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi Mensa,
I will be away this week fishing, but will be available on August 28. I have a table saw, skil saw, chop saw, jig saw, saw zaw, hand saw and bow saw. If you can wait, just PM me next Sunday and you are welcome to use whatever you like. I am located on Lakeshore and Islington in Etobicoke.


----------

